# racist twat



## nightowl (Apr 2, 2006)

another trip back to devon and run into another racist escapee from london. getting fed up meeting people from london, asking them why they moved down to the westcountry and getting some answer along the lines of 'all the blacks, asians, immigrants, etc, etc'. it seems to happen on an irritatingly noticeable basis


----------



## Epico (Apr 2, 2006)

I've met a fair few of them down here in my time too.

Fucking shit innit.


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2006)

Tell him you left Devon 'cos of all the fucking Londoners


----------



## nightowl (Apr 2, 2006)

would love to move back down there but sometimes get a bit paranoid, wondering whether being in a mixed relationship in somewhere like tavistock or plymouth would bring unnecessary hassles. this twat in yelverton was almost smirking when he told me his reasons for moving down. guess he wouldn't have been so forthcoming if the missus had been with me


----------



## Idaho (Apr 2, 2006)

I think there is always an element of white flight amongst movement out of London. Some people move toward things, some move away. 

I don't think it is confined to the west country. Modern Essex and Hertfordshire was largely founded on such migration from the East End. Also there is a large element of it in migration to NZ and Aus.


----------



## rowan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've lived down here for 16 months now and have not heard anyone say anything along those lines at all


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2006)

Surely movement from the east end to Essex & Hertfordshire was based more on people's desire for better standards of living than they had in inner London post-war than any racial element. Same goes for inner south London to Sutton or Bromley for example.

Mass immigration to Australia and New Zealand when it was easier to do for less skilled people was also based on new opportunity etc than 'too many blacks, I'm off'


----------



## nightowl (Apr 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Mass immigration to Australia and New Zealand when it was easier to do for less skilled people was also based on new opportunity etc than 'too many blacks, I'm off'



yeah. would've thought it a bit odd to move to countries with large non-white populations if u were looking to escape from the mixed population over here


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Surely movement from the east end to Essex & Hertfordshire was based more on people's desire for better standards of living than they had in inner London post-war than any racial element.



I agree.  It's why post-war New Towns such as Stevenage, Harlow, Basildon, etc, were built.

I grew up in Hackney and then moved out to Essex.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 3, 2006)

Well like I say - some move towards, and some move away.

Better standard of living is not an abstract. It's about having the money to leave crowded areas and move to less crowded ones. Who did those people sell their houses to?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Who did those people sell their houses to?



Erm..they didn't...they were bombed out, forcefully compulsary purchased,industries were moved etc etc...or do you mean Post-Gulf War newtowns as opposed to Post WWII ones? If that was the case then you'd make sense.

Rowan you are fortunate to not come across these people.
I've said it in the past I all too often do come across these twats in Devon and Cornwall. Blond hair blue eyes with kids with blond hair and blue eyes maybe?...they all to oft assume.

But just saying "Don't be a racist cunt." usually ceases any further debate IME.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 3, 2006)

I gotta say that being an ex londoner and living in devon for 18 years. I never actually heard this mentioned once.

We moved cos I was a bit naughty back home in London.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I never actually heard this mentioned once.



I married in Buickland Monachorum,lived in and around Yelverton/Tavistock/Gunnislake/Saltash and heard lots of this over a 10 year period.

Starting at my wedding with our mixed race bridesmaids...to "Do you know why we have a bridge across the Tamar? To keep the niggers and queer out."...Ho Ho while changing blades on a harvester ,was fun when we had a Brazillian/Jamaican lesbian couple come visit for a week! 

...heard a comment "Oh you mean the nigger who does the bikes? Yeah he's really good he is." *last week* ...yup I seem to attract them.  

SO maybe I've been getting your share for the last 15 years djbombscare?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah I must have stuck to the multi cultural bits then. Thats a bit down closer to the border, then I usually go.   

Hmmmm do ya think that comedian ( I use the term very losely ) Jethro could have anything to do with it. He's a pretty racist and his clubs down that way isn't it ? Close links with Jim Davidson etc etc. 

Once you get across the Tamar they just seem to be anti anyone who aint Cornish.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 3, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Once you get across the Tamar they just seem to be anti anyone who aint Cornish.



They don't get any telly reception over there - so they have to fill their time with something.


----------



## Poot (Apr 3, 2006)

Idaho[B said:
			
		

> ]I think there is always an element of white flight amongst movement out of London. Some people move toward things, some move away. [/B]
> I don't think it is confined to the west country. Modern Essex and Hertfordshire was largely founded on such migration from the East End. Also there is a large element of it in migration to NZ and Aus.



It's a little unfair. We moved because we both lost our jobs and were sick of rush hour tubes anyway.  I suppose there's an exception to prove every rule though.

I noticed offensive, and I mean REALLY offensive racism within a week of being here. I hadn't heard the "p" word in so long that I nearly fell off my chair!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 3, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Surely movement from the east end to Essex & Hertfordshire was based more on people's desire for better standards of living than they had in inner London post-war than any racial element. Same goes for inner south London to Sutton or Bromley for example.
> 
> Mass immigration to Australia and New Zealand when it was easier to do for less skilled people was also based on new opportunity etc than 'too many blacks, I'm off'



Innit, the London side of my family mostly decamped to Peterborough in the seventies, cos of better housing, less crime etc.


----------



## Isambard (Apr 3, 2006)

However attractive some inner city areas may seem to us now when you're bringing up children in cramped low quality damp housing without hot water and an outside/shared toilet a semi with a little garden  in somewhere like Crawley or Stevenage suddenly looked the much better choice.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 4, 2006)

I moved from a flat in Hackney to an Exeter suburb! I wasn't pointing the finger at anyone - just discussing and speculating on broader trends.


----------

